# Срочно возьму в аренду аккордеон Roland



## diorel (30 Сен 2016)

Сегодня нужен на один концерт.


----------



## zet10 (1 Окт 2016)

Роланд бы там не подошёл,по несколькому ряду причин,это была запись первого канала и времени на размышление не было,шибко профессионально работают собаки! Хотя он у меня был в предложениях организаторам,но это было не то... Не хватало "изюма", уж Аккордеонист оказался  больно  хороший и опытный,да к тому же как выяснилось человек ,которого я знаю и питаю к нему уважение,ему нужна была "живая" клавиатура! Благополучно отработали на "МюзикТех", но как водится заклеили название пластырем))... Реклама же))... По телевизору то покажуть, а вдруг "шарманка" людям понравиться да и продажи пойдуть))... Денис, тебе отдельное спасибо от меня за потраченный час жизни в поисках инструмента для проката!Спасибо так же ,что ты поставил меня в курс дела в 13 часов,хотя я уже был в курсе об этом напрямую от заказчика в 10 часов, но суть не в этом!в любом случае ты молодец, так как искренне болеешь и переживаешь за наше дело! А наше дело правое!... Ну и маленькое резюме и моё личное мнение об цифровых аккордеонов и баянах,господа ну какое же это г...буть то 'Роланд", или "МюзикТех", точнее нет Г. ... с БОЛЬШОЙ БУКВЫ,так как  нет ни чего лучше хорошего "живого" , акустического инструмента!


----------

